# Green terror cichlids



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

just wanted to share with everyone. I got this breeding pair today from this guy who had them on craigslist for $10.(i love craigslist)

the male is huge!

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gt1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gt1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gt2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gt2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gt3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gt3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice fish you got there...10$...lol great deal


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yea your not kidding. when I saw how big he was I thought maybe he wated $10 each which i didnt care but when said for both i was like ill take'em!


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Years ago I had a female green terror mate with my male convict. Made the ugliest little fish ever! I let a couple grow out but most of them ended up in my Oscar's belly.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

wow that would be interesting. do you happen to have a pic?


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry. No pics. That was in the days before digital cameras (Damn I feel old!). The offspring had the same general shape as the terrors, but were greyish in color with faint vertical stripes. The offspring never bred. I've heard that the males of this hybrid would be sterile, but who knows for sure?


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats crazy that they would be sterile like that!


----------



## 67chevelle (Aug 13, 2008)

Almost all hybid are sterile.Even donkeys.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok so I bought the GTs from a guy on CL like i said before and hes said that they have breed before also. for a couple of weeks their attitude has been calm but now recently the male seems to become aggressive towards the female. like sorta attacking her she has a couple of scales missing from him attacking her. is this normal mating behavior?


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well she put down some eggs but i dont know if they are fertilized?


----------



## 67chevelle (Aug 13, 2008)

If they are clear,they are not fertilized.If they are kind of a brown color,they are.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea a lot of them ended up hatching I think only like 8 of them didn't.


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can take pics no big deal its just it don't show up that well I will post a pic tonight


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

well heres the best two pics I could get (you can only do so much with a camera phone) If you look clost they are all in the back right corner of the pics.


<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gteggs2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gteggs2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gteggs.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gteggs.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

also maybe tomorrow i can get a better pic. cause she usually takes them and moves them from the front corner of the tank to the back corner where they are now.


----------



## 67chevelle (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes Im excited! I was looking today and she still has them in that back corner and it looks like theres alot more. also should I worry about taking them out anytime soon?


----------



## thatcichlidguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Not unless you have a fry tank for them . Otherwise the parents will take fine care of them. It's the other fish you may need to worry about. New world cichlid parents can be very aggressive protecting their fry.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

cool I guess I can leave them in there for now. and I only have three fish in there including the parents.


----------



## thatcichlidguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Just keep an eye on the others . Hopefully they'll have sence enough to stear clear but you may need to scoop them out if they get beat on. Oh and I forgot to ask , how big are they and how do you plan to house them ? Looks like you have them in a QT/hospital tank right now.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

ok update!!! the liitle guy are off the substrate and swimming around on the right side of the tank where they were born. the mother is just keeping guard and the father just swims and eats as usual. there are so many! Ive got a 20gal but I have other plans for that but im thinking about getting a 15gal. long I guess? that my friend has and setting that up just for the little ones. but it will maybe just be about 12gals for them cause im gonna block off a section for my red points the female laid more eggs and ate the other 8 that she had that were a couple weeks older and now theres may 15-20 of those but Im not sure. also the tank is not a hospital setup but just a real simple one.

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gt001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gt001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/?action=view&current=gt002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z302/civicswapjdm/gt002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## thatcichlidguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Might be time for a 55 for a grow out tank for all your different fry. Between the HRPs and those GTs you look like you'll be up to your ears in baby cichlids before too long.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

yea your not kidding they just keep showing up! Im still waiting for acei's to reproduce. they are the only pair Ive bought that Ive wanted to reproduce but its fine it gives me the experience I need.


----------

